# Nomenclature trivia answers



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Why did Mr. Gaston name his first gun the model 17? Did he have other models or attempts before his legendary 17? All his other models have followed in relatively numerical order. Why start at 17? Any opinions or does anyone know the real answer? Just curious


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Purely a guess.....because it held 17 rds.????? :smt102 (Best answer so far..)


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

My guess is because 17 was the number of criteria the pistol had to meet to be accepted by the Austrian Army.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmmm, good question. My logical and highly educated gues would be that I have no freaking idea. Makes me curious now though. Hey Mr. G, you out there? Tell us more. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Wikipedia is your friend:
*The 17 was so-named because it was Gaston Glock's seventeenth patent.*


----------



## GSD17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Glockamania® said:


> Wikipedia is your friend:
> *The 17 was so-named because it was Gaston Glock's seventeenth patent.*


Correct.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

While I don't rightly know, and Wiki may be your friend, please be aware that Wiki is written by anyone, and far from a definitive reference.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The answer from Wikipedia is indeed correct in this case, and the original question was posted in December 2007.


----------

